# WLP004 Irish Ale yeast



## Truman42 (1/3/13)

I recently brewed an Oatmeal Stout using WLP004. First time Ive used a White labs yeast and I made a 2 litre starter and pitched it at high krausen. SG was 1.050 and final OG was 1.021 so very low attentuation.

I tried to swirl the yeast up and increase the temp from 20-22 for an extra week but it didnt drop any further. 
I kegged and bottled this last night and noticed that the yeast had set like concrete on the bottom of my fermenter, (Similar to how Notto does) It was that firm that I was able to pour off all the remaining beer without losing any yeast and rinse the yeast out to save for another batch.

Anyone else used this yeast before and noticed the same thing?


----------



## np1962 (1/3/13)

WLP004 does, as you've noted, floc very well and "set like concrete" leaving very clear beer in quick time.
As for the low attenuation I think you should be looking at things other than the yeast, recipe, mash temp, aeration etc..


----------



## Barry (1/3/13)

I have used this yeast many times and usually experience attenuation between low to high 70's. Varies depending on grist make up, mash temp., fermentation temp, etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Truman42 (1/3/13)

I mashed at 69C with a mash out of 75c. I expected it to be a bit on the high side with FG but was just surprised that it dropped so quick and set like concrete.


----------



## Bribie G (1/3/13)

If it's the same as the Wyeast version then when using it for an Irish Red typically I get:

Day 1; lag phase
Days 2-4 ; good krausen
Day 5; the surface of the brew is like a millpond and staring to clear already :blink:

I guess with that timeframe it doesnt have time to eat every single molecule of sugar. I like the slight sweetness, personally. And yes you have to dynamite the yeast cake to get it off the bottom.


----------



## Truman42 (1/3/13)

i wanted a sweet stout and its turned out really good even after just one day in the keg so looking forward to how this tastes when its aged a bit.


----------



## jc64 (3/4/13)

Hey Truman how is that Oatmeal stout tasting? I'm just putting together a recipe for a Oatmeal Stout as well, and have thought about using this yeast for the first time. Cheers.


----------

